# First Commercial Lot...Help!



## krug (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a bunch of small apartment building lots, but this is my first commercial business lot and I'm a little unsure what is fair. We have to clear and salt the following lot.

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=44.704046,-63.590584&spn=0.002337,0.00567&t=h&z=18

It's the building marked "Acklands Grainger" but the business is actually Coastal Door.....the Google monkey was drunk. The lot is the south-east side of the building. We also have to cut a walking path for a fire escape that runs along the entire south-west side and about halfway up the north-west side of the building. I have me and my truck and a helper with a snow blower.

Any help or comments is appreciated.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Are they asking for a price by the push or for the season?


----------



## krug (Feb 11, 2009)

I have structured all my other contracts on a 'per event' basis....seems to work well for everyone.....but this particular company will be open to whatever I suggest. I do other work for them year round, so I have a good relationship with them. I have never done a seasonal contract, they've always scared me in the event that we get 60 events of 4cm each!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Well what is an "event" considered. A 24 hour period in which you will plow and salt it for a set price, or a per push price for everytime you are there?


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

A per event should be simple to price for snow clearing. It looks to be an easy open lot, not like apartments where cars are always in the way creating obstacles and having to back drag stalls.

I try to keep salting on a per application basis.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Can you outline on the pic exactly what you need to clear snow from?


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah,... I see Acklands Grainger and Coastal door on the map..... Might as well price them both while we are all here.


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

I've always calculated how much salt I have to use times .20. Then I figure out how much time it's gonna take me to do it (round up). so at $125/hr plus a Ton of salt = $325. I would add in an extra half hour or so for the sidewalks and gas/travel time. somewhere around $400-425. What do the rest of you guys think?


----------



## krug (Feb 11, 2009)

Burkart.....Per event is per storm. I historically have charged an extra 50 percent for events over 20cm. Which is usually just 2-3 times per year here.
Lot outline.....I will need to backdrag most of the SE side where you see the semis parked.
RSP....your pricing outline is somewhat close to my gut feel....but as mentioned this is the first of its kind for me.

I have purused this forum for probably a year now and this is my first real use of it.....I love it. Thanks fellas!


----------



## krug (Feb 11, 2009)

Readysnow.....you are multiplying .20 x what measurement of salt?


----------

